# Show me your corded/cordless tool storage



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to make some kind of storage station for the collection of powered hand tools I have accumulated. Right now I think I have the following (I'm not in the shop right now):

A circular saw
a cordless drill (battery charges in situ, no separate charger at the moment)
a corded drill
a jigsaw
(actually two jigsaws but one is an old rusty thing I may get rid of)
a palm sander
a dremel-type tool

Ideally I could make a wall mounted something or other that would hold all of these things in a handy yet off-the-workspace location. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem. Show me your solutions, please!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I've no idea how large your shop is but unless it's tiny, you might want to reconsider putting all those tools in one storage location. Some of them aren't related to each other in any way.

Before committing to anything, at least consider the possibility of placing them in various locations around the shop based upon where they might be most frequently used. Drills for example, are usually best kept right by the workbench or assembly area.

One idea is to plug that old, rusty jigsaw next to your lumber storage and keep a coarse blade in it. It's great for quickly whacking off the split ends of lumber or chopping them into shorter pieces.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

These are not mine. Just pics I downloaded for ideas.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Lot's of great ideas out there. This is what I have been doing for the past few years. Of course it has grown a little since I originally posted thishttp://lumberjocks.com/projects/46349. Good luck on your storage station. Looking forward to what you come up with…..............


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I keep every thing in drawers under my workbench. That way everything is right at hand when you want it. All my wall space is used for other things.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hm, that's an idea. I just have a shelf under my bench - currently cluttered with boxes of chisels, turning tools, forstner bits and other boxed goodies - but maybe I could put in some drawers or something there. Certainly that area needs to be made more user friendly in SOME way.

I'm definitely short on wall space, but once I make some kind of storage system for my plywood scraps there will be a full shelf available on a large freestanding set of shelves…once that's tidied up, it'd be another option for tool storage.

Clearly I have multiple spots in the shop that need general reorganizing!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You might not like this idea, but I cut off the cords of corded tools and leave a short length of cord with a new plug attached. Long cords make storing corded tools a mess. I got this idea from my big box store. They cut their cords short for display purposes. Some cords are very stiff and hard to keep in a neat shape.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I use http://www.homedepot.com/s/cable%2520cuff?NCNI-5 these things to wrangle all of the cords. They quickly snap on and off to make storing cords easier.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

This is what I did.

"http://lumberjocks.com/









*MrRon*.............I sure do like what you did. I would have gone that way had I had the thought. Great idea.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've tried velcro tape, but some of the cords are so stiff they won't conform to a tight bundle.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I took the opposite approach compared to many. I not only kept my tools in their factory blow molded / nylon cases, but those that didn't have cases I got cases for them and put them in there. That way I am not fighting a tangle of cords and accessories and I always know where my tools, and their accessories are.

The pic here is old, and this cabinet has changed quite a bit since then, but I can't find a current pic that shows the lower part… You can see most of my handheld power tools are stowed under my miter saw / mortiser cabinet..









I also keep my routers, and a tookbox full of painting supplies under the workbench.









I have a few more projects in tool and accessory stowage that I need to finish, the next one is a drill press base cabinet where I will be storing my drills, bits, forstners, jigs etc… That will free up a mess of space in the miter saw cabinet.

I do have one cordless tool, a Harbor Freight cheap cordless drill, that I keep on my clamshell cabinet pegboard.









Although I am a ways away from being "done" with my shop storage projects, I AM close enough to know that I am already reasonably happy with my handheld power tool storage. It's really the accessories I am fussing about at this time.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Mr. Ron, that is a brilliant idea re. the (cut-off) short corded power tools - this make total sense for storage and if you always unplug your tools after use. For using multiple power tools per project I guess the idea is to have 3-4 extension cords easily accessible.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Mr Ron *.........would you elaborate a little about how you actually get power to your short cords? I made a few guesses below when I first wrote this, then decided I really should just ask you, since it is your idea.

This is what I wrote first:

*redSLED*

Even with the "short" cords *Mr Ron * uses, unless you are *not *working right at your table or bench, then no drop cords to screw with.

I have a good, retractable power cord directly over my main table/bench with a triple plug. So, that technically is the drop cord, but not really, if you get what I mean. Poorly written sentence. That cord works just like a "stock" length cord would work. I know several guys use these ceiling mounted retractable cords. *Bert *has several at key locations all over his shop. A power strip mounted on the table/bench with a couple of small cords would do the same thing, but would still require "very small" drop cords. I really like Ron's idea. Not gonna change, too late for that, but I sure do like the idea.

*EEngineer*

Fantastic !!

I like a door over my tools so they do not get "shop sawdust" all over them.

Still great.

I have hated cord and drop cord issues all my life. That's what makes my interest in this Forum Topic as great as it is.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

This is what I do for my drills and jig saws I use the most. Hope this gives you some more ideas…..


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my answer to driver drill storage. It was featured in America's Best Home Workshops - 2013


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Roger*

Multiple "WOWs" coming your way.

Justifiably proud.

Wow.

Bruce.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Roger:*

I could not restrain myself. I actually did something in common with your great shop.

The PVC "holders" for each drill/driver.

You will notice a purple and green spot under each charger. There is also a green or purple tag at the end of each charger cord so that I know which charger gets plugged into the 30 minute timer at the outlet.


----------



## MarcioWilges (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been using a peg board storage system for all the tools and it has enabled a clean organising system too. It makes retrieving the tools a much easier task especially when I am hands-on on my projects. Thus, I am able to focus on the projects as opposed to having to scour high and low for a missing tool.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

subscribed.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I cut the cords on two routers in so I don't have the mess of the cords. I just use an extension cord. cleaner


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

> I want to make some kind of storage station for the collection of powered hand tools I have accumulated. Right now I think I have the following (I m not in the shop right now):
> 
> A circular saw
> a cordless drill (battery charges in situ, no separate charger at the moment)
> ...


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I sorta copied a guy on the webs, using 3'' pvc, grooved to hold my cordless units, under an upper cabinet on the bench, and one of the layout tables, has the original tool blow plastic boxes for the not so often used tools, others, that i use more are just loose under bench. 
I was so used to haveing a large shop, so when i sold my building (2500 sq ft) i crammed it all into a 2.5 car garage and a couple containers, ugh, but i make do.

one thing for sure, if i'd had the internet 30 years ago, i'd be way ahead of the game or deadly broke, lol, some nice set ups.
Rj


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I plug in my charger for the drills and put it on the bench. I put my cordless drill and cordless driver on a bench. I use them a lot. None of this takes up any room.

My corded stuff, which I use much less frequently, are on a shelf in a cabinet.

What's with all this wall hung tool storage?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I just keep all my tools in their cases ….simply because I use them outside the shop also ….. GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

..like GR8HUNTER, I keep most everything in it's case, my cordless drill and cordless impact driver are the only tools that I have "storage" for. 








THIS is the closest "internet photo" to the way I did it. A simple fixed shelf with notches for the two drivers that was added to an existing open shelf of a cabinet. 
my chargers sit just below.


----------

